# Hong Kong Open 2009 with new WR



## kimchikoon (Jul 18, 2009)

It is just the first WR for HK.
Crazy on magic~

Magic Round 1:
1st: 0.93 AVG WR
2nd: 0.94 AVG <--so sad for "no" WR

Magic Round 2:
1st: 0.90 AVG <--2nd in round 1, he is back^^
Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgo20WflLJM

Wait for the good weather, and wait for BF WR on 19/7

Great for having WR on both day of HKO 09^^

Another WR for BF on 19/7
45.55 by Haiyan Zhuang (China)
Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7RqIAlY3vQ


==Kim==


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW! Congrats!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2009)

*sighs* I have to set my eyes on a lower time...


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2009)

Woohoo! Well done!


----------



## Kian (Jul 18, 2009)

And then there were two. 

Edit: Two rounds of magic?!?


----------



## Edmund (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats. Ridiculous good magic times. I have trouble getting sub 1.3


----------



## Faz (Jul 18, 2009)

Another one of Kuti's records falls.


----------



## kimchikoon (Jul 19, 2009)

Kian said:


> And then there were two.
> 
> Edit: Two rounds of magic?!?



Yes, there are two rounds of magic


----------



## kimchikoon (Jul 19, 2009)

Video for WR in round 2 (0.90 avg):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgo20WflLJM


----------



## Edam (Jul 19, 2009)

Really nice and consistent.
I've got a fair bit of work to do to reach my goal of sub second by worlds


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the video. Man, the solver's patience impresses me almost as much as his solves. That judge would so **** me off with the huge unnecessary pauses checking the obviously flat enough magic.


----------



## kimchikoon (Jul 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Thanks for the video. Man, the solver's patience impresses me almost as much as his solves. That judge would so **** me off with the huge unnecessary pauses checking the obviously flat enough magic.



Haha, please dont mind on it.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2009)

Is there a close-up video of the height-checking procedure, preferably of a slight DNF case? I'm almost thinking they're checking for "at most *one* tile higher than flat".


----------



## kimchikoon (Jul 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Is there a close-up video of the height-checking procedure, preferably of a slight DNF case? I'm almost thinking they're checking for "at most *one* tile higher than flat".



I dont have any video, even it is recorded and posted by another cuber, and I just add it on the post. Maybe, other cubers will have other versions on it, as he already "show-up" in the 1st round, and many cubers will focus on him for the 2nd round. If I find any other videos on it, and I add it in th post.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow such amazing consistency! It looked like he decided to go a bit faster on the last one because he already had WR avg.

Congratulations!


----------



## Edmund (Jul 19, 2009)

Those judges were ridiculous at checking the magic. 
and LOL at 2 Rounds of Magic. I suppose it was good though because this wouldn't of happened had there been 1 round.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 19, 2009)

I actually think that was the best judging of an magic event i have ever seen. Sure it could be excessive, but when someone is getting times where it is close to WR territory, i think it needs to be done right. The last thing we want is for there to be questions around a WR's legitimacy. For me, though, the biggest concern with magic is whether the person is stopping the timer separately from touching the puzzle.

But congrats for breaking a longstanding World Record.


----------



## Tdude (Jul 19, 2009)

*It's not WR*

the WR is 0.83 by Patrick Jamson http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single


----------



## Escher (Jul 19, 2009)

Tdude said:


> the WR is 0.83 by Patrick Jamson http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single



:fp

facepalm!!!


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> Tdude said:
> 
> 
> > the WR is 0.83 by Patrick Jamson http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single
> ...



that's excactly what i thought


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 19, 2009)

two words:

****ing nuts...


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 19, 2009)

Tdude said:


> the WR is 0.83 by Patrick Jamson http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single




We talk about avarage here.....


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 19, 2009)

I will beat this if I can stop getting two failed solves every average . I will start practicing once I get my stackmat back.


----------



## wk (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha, the crowd (or maybe his friends) are asking him to DNF the last attempt, since he already got 0.91, 0.90, 0.91 and 0.90..

and he got 0.86.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 19, 2009)

That is awesome. Congrats, if I'm not mistaken, that was the longest standing current WR (February 2007 )


----------



## moogra (Jul 20, 2009)

wow what? 0.90 is hard to beat. they're pro

-edit-
good luck Patrick!


----------



## kimchikoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Another WR for BF on 19/7
45.55 by Haiyan Zhuang (China)


----------



## TheJoker (Jul 20, 2009)

the judges know they were on video... and they know the WR can be broken... so to avoid any circumstances that will happened especially here in this forum...

they make sure the WR is LEGAL and LEGIT... as the NEW rules... 25 degree higher will result in +2... so they check every solve to this guy... to make it sure it is a 100% LEGIT AVG WR holder...

they know this forum... and they also know there is a lot of STRICT people here... so they avoid it anything...

great video... another long standing record been broken...

thanks a lot... hehheheheheheheh...


----------



## jcuber (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you laugh this much in real life? What rules state anything about 25 degrees?


----------



## TheJoker (Jul 20, 2009)

@jcuber... laughing is just like a signature... don't mind them...

25 degree is a new rules in magic... just recently change i guess...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 20, 2009)

What new rules are you talking about? Could you tell us where you heard this?

Also, could you stop typing "..." so much? It just makes your posts harder to read.


----------



## moogra (Jul 20, 2009)

There isn't a new rule.


> For Magic (and similar puzzles) the puzzle must be flat on the surface. The maximum elevation of the bottom side of the puzzle at the end of a solve is two tiles higher than flat.


Source: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/
Section 10g


----------



## TheJoker (Jul 20, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> What new rules are you talking about? Could you tell us where you heard this?
> 
> Also, could you stop typing "..." so much? It just makes your posts harder to read.



sorry for the periods. it is a habit of mine.

yes, new rules says TWO TILES higher than flat. and by a calculation with the surface and angle, it is close to 25 degree. or use other magic that folded once so it stack two tiles then measure it.

people here are very strict. they question a little about something on anything. and they knows it. so they apply some strict.

if my PERIODS are being questioned??? what more if it is a WR solve.

it is just my two cents.

peace. hehehhehehe...


----------



## Kian (Jul 20, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > What new rules are you talking about? Could you tell us where you heard this?
> ...



That regulation is not new.


----------



## pjk (Jul 20, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> I actually think that was the best judging of an magic event i have ever seen. Sure it could be excessive, but when someone is getting times where it is close to WR territory, i think it needs to be done right. The last thing we want is for there to be questions around a WR's legitimacy.


I do agree, but magic is one the few events where it is obvious to see a DNF or +2 pretty much every time. I guess if the competitor doesn't care, it doesn't matter how long the judge takes to look at each solve. But I do agree with Stefan, that was some overkill.



Dave Campbell said:


> For me, though, the biggest concern with magic is whether the person is stopping the timer separately from touching the puzzle.


Exactly. I went through and looked at it frame by frame, and it looks like he drops it out of the air, which is nice so we know he wasn't solving when he stopped the timer. He had the puzzle solved and his hands within an inch of the time at around 0.68 for each solve (which I'm guessing is common for most fast magic solvers).

Here is one frame at 0.68 seconds with the puzzle solved and his hands very close to on the timer:






One frame later at 0.81:





And then 4 frames after that at 0.90 and his hands are well off the timer (after stopping it):





Amazingly quick, and kind of interesting that it took that long for the timer to stop with his hands so close to the timer. Perhaps there is a delay in the display time from when the timer is actually stopped.


----------



## Carugo (Jul 20, 2009)

My god, he's so consistant .

Looks like he's refraining from being too fast just not to DNF

Congrats young man !


----------



## Stefan (Jul 20, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> yes, new rules says TWO TILES higher than flat. and by a calculation with the surface and angle, it is close to 25 degree.


I didn't calculate but I'd say it's about 10 degrees. Though I'd never state that as the rule (like you did) cause rephrasing just introduces error (like you did, significantly).



pjk said:


> Perhaps there is a delay in the display time


There is. And not just at the end. Check the frames at the start of the solve, you should see the same delay there.


----------



## cts2906 (Jul 20, 2009)

pjk said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > I actually think that was the best judging of an magic event i have ever seen. Sure it could be excessive, but when someone is getting times where it is close to WR territory, i think it needs to be done right. The last thing we want is for there to be questions around a WR's legitimacy.
> ...




hey~just funny of you?

im near by the WR player.

i can see it is not +2 OR DNF!~


----------

